# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Berlin Lake's water level is -2.61 from summer “normal” and dam buoy temp at 1 foot deep is 52.5 degrees. As these improve, so should fishing.

White bass are in the Mahoning River! Look for them closer to the mouth of the river (Greenbower St. bridge) due to lack of rain we have had recently, or in deeper holes farther upriver. Rooster Tails, Beetle Spins, and Gulp Minnows are recommended. 


We’ve heard reports of crappie being caught on Greenbower and Rockhill, scattered at Price Street, and quite a few at Walborn using jigs tipped with grubs, minnows, and Twister Tails. Crappie are averaging 8-10”. 


Walleye have been caught by anglers wading and on boats with 1/16oz and 1/8oz live bait or fireball jigs tipped with nightcrawlers. Look for them near exposed trees and brush in shallow water.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Is the damn buoy out yet 
I noticed the my lake info site is still dated November of last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Tall Tales for the report, even though I'm in Florida,I still like reading your posts.....Rich


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Any wipers showing up???


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ddog0587 said:


> Any wipers showing up???


Good report TT!
I’m wondering if the wipers(being essentially 1/2 white bass), might “try“ a spawning run(albeit, sterile and unsuccessful) with their step-brother and sister whities? I know the saugeye try to do it(run/spawn) with regular walleye. Just not that familiar with wiper habits.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

razu said:


> Is the damn buoy out yet
> I noticed the my lake info site is still dated November of last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dam bouy is dated


Ddog0587 said:


> Any wipers showing up???


Yes there have been lots of people catching wipers over the last two to three weeks. Quite a few from Walborn, but also near Deer Creek and in the SW corner of Berlin there have been some mixed in.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I stopped by Tall Tales Bait and Tackle and was really impressed with Mike's inventory. This was my first visit but not my last. I didn't have time to look at his lures and other fishing supplies but will do so my next time out. I send Mike a short email the other day and his response was quick and very helpful. I was on my way to Rocky River to see my grandson play baseball and my granddaughter playing lacrosse. I could have stayed a hr or longer if not on a tight schedule.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

austjj said:


> I stopped by Tall Tales Bait and Tackle and was really impressed with Mike's inventory. This was my first visit but not my last. I didn't have time to look at his lures and other fishing supplies but will do so my next time out. I send Mike a short email the other day and his response was quick and very helpful. I was on my way to Rocky River to see my grandson play baseball and my granddaughter playing lacrosse. I could have stayed a hr or longer if not on a tight schedule.



Thank you for the kind words!


----------

